# anyone used PW flex tt5 and Profoto D1 to get HyperSync ?



## adventureous (Aug 10, 2015)

Going from speed lights to D!'s and I have read the flex tt5 can give HyperSync which is not as good as high speed sync but similar. Wondering if anyone has experience using it outside and what you think of the results.


----------

